

Financial Hazards of a Fugitive Life - jeffreyrogers
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/06/01/upshot/financial-hazards-of-the-fugitive-life.html?abt=0002&abg=0

======
akinity
Nothing surprising but nothing to be ignored.

